# Hay Cutter & Caddy



## Green1340 (Mar 9, 2010)

I am looking at purchasing a disc mower and a caddy for this hay season. I have narrowed the mower down to a Krone or Kuhn 700/ John Deere 275 all having a 9 foot cutting width.

The caddies that each dealer offers all have offset wheels with the exception of one caddy from Stoney Point Machine which has one wheel straight across from the other wheel.

Here are the questions:

Do you have any recommendations/ preferences on the cutter?

Is there any advantage to the wheels being offset or straight on the caddy?

Thanks for your input.

Greenhaw


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Here's a link to a discussion of about the same mowers. Disc Mower: 3 Pt or Tow Behind


----------



## Green1340 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the link but my main concern is about the caddies. All of the caddies I have seen have the offset wheels until yesterday when I saw this SPM 5410 which has the wheels straight across from the other. I was wondering if one type of caddy has any advantage over the other?

Products >>> one style of caddy

Disc Mower Caddy >>>other style

You guys that mow with a caddy- does the front wheel skid or scuff the turf as you are making a sharp turn?


----------



## loudounangus (Jan 22, 2010)

That's a good question about scuffing in sharp turns...I'm looking at at a possible caddy purchase as well and would appreciate anyone's feedback that has used them.


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

yup it scuff but so what its not that one wheel in front its the other wheel behind to keep it from turning over backwards


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

Green1340 said:


> I am looking at purchasing a disc mower and a caddy for this hay season. I have narrowed the mower down to a Krone or Kuhn 700/ John Deere 275 all having a 9 foot cutting width.
> 
> The caddies that each dealer offers all have offset wheels with the exception of one caddy from Stoney Point Machine which has one wheel straight across from the other wheel.
> 
> ...


 With both of those models you will need the optional hydraulic kit.


----------

